
From Javascript To Haskell - r11t
http://www.slideshare.net/ujihisa/from-javascript-to-haskell
======
TNO
It would be better if it compared JavaScript 1.8.2 to Haskell instead of plain
ES3 + some library. Some JavaScript examples like the following would have
been nice:

#15: function f(a, b) a + b;

#16: function f(a){ function g(b){...} return g(a); };

#17: function fib(n) (n == 1 || n == 2) ? 1 : fib(n-2) + fib(n-1);

#18: (function(a) a + 1)(3)

#22: [i + 1 for each(i in [1, 2, 3])]

#23: [1, 2, 3, 4, 5][0] [1, 2, 3, 4, 5][3]

#24: function range(begin, end){ for (let i = begin; i < end + 1; ++i){ yield
i; } }; [i for each(i in range(1, 10))];

#27: function f(a) function(b) function(c) a + b + c; f(3)(5)(7);

etc...

